# Knicks vs Suns



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*January 24, 2007 Knicks vs Suns*








Vs.








Knicks Vs Suns
7:30pm
Tv MSG
Radio ESPN 1050​

Knicks Note:


> The New York Knicks could be without starting point guard Stephon Marbury on Wednesday night when they host the Phoenix Suns. Marbury was unable to finish either of the last two games because of soreness in his left knee. He did little more than shoot at practice Tuesday and said he would wait another day before making a decision.


Suns Note:


> Steve Nash and the Suns made Gilbert Arenas and the Washington Wizards look more like pretenders than contenders Tuesday night, putting the East's top-scoring team in its place with a 127-105 thumping.



Stephs likely to sit out, that means we loose this one badly.:wahmbulance:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Suns/Knicks*
*Game Thread*​


Knicks fans are encouraged to come chat and give some thoughts about the game 
over at the Suns board. Friendly chatter is always welcomed.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as much as people give marbury grief , it should be obvoius he isn't just a scorer he is a veteran head at the pg spot , Crawford is a good player and at times a very good pg , but he is too emotional out there , he runs hot and cold both in shot and temperment , i think he lights up nash and the knicks lose due to playing too much of the suns game and the fact that they are a better team.

hopefully curry gives a dominating performance on amare , if that happens the knicks have a good chance at winning...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm going to make a wild prediction and say we will lose this ball game. LOL


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I'm going to make a wild prediction and say we will lose this ball game. LOL


:lol: 

I second that motion. With steph I think it might be close.....with dumby JC playing for steph in the starting lineup were bound to loose. (And bound to watch JC keep chucking the ball till he makes a shot)


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Knicks will win this game*

Big games by Nate, JC and Curry. Lee and company will board enough to keep the Suns running game down a notch. Because Steph is out, the guys will step up and catch the Suns flat.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Chalk another one up in the "L" column.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Good prediction dog.:clap2: lol 

Honestly, its going to be tough for this team to win with steph sitting on the bench. They played a good first half and I give them credit for that, but the suns are just too good of a team to beat with out a healthy steph.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to excuse Nate Robinson performance last night, even though it was not as bad as one may think. Especially when you play 44 games of "One on One" basketball, and rarely see a play inwhich 3 or 4 players were involved in scoring a Knick basket. 
Nate Robinson been glued to the bench so long you have to expect erractic plays from him at the PG or SG position when he finally do get some playingtime. Especially when two of the Knicks 3-top scorers are PG-Marbury & SG-Crawford. Nate did the samething they been doing since they became a Knick.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Zeke played Jefferies 5 minutes each in the last two games. Why is Jefferies still starting when he is actually the 15th-Man off the bench. 

Jefferies is not ready for this Coachless Knick Team. He expect a whole lot more from his coach than the little effort inwhich Zeke is given to this team (remember Jefferies was coached by Eddy Jordan and Mike O'Koren). 



Are the Knicks in trouble without Curry & Marbury? NO! 

They could lose with them or without them.

Without Starters Curry & Marbury the Knick-Players have a chance to define their ROLES on this team on offense without 50% of all the offensive play-book being directed to Curry & Marbury (oh thats right, the Knick Players could use a Coach to define their roles as a TEAM.). 
The Coachless Knicks! 

Curry being out means no more slow pace backcourt offense where every Knick oposition knows the main playbook "Go to Curry". It also means that Channing Frye gets a chance to SHINE and show his talents at C/PF. 

Marbury being out gives Nate Robinson the chance to get plenty of playingtime doing what he LUVS to do best learn how to take controll of the game no matter who his oponents maybe. 
Nate receiving alot of playingtime will also bring his stock up in the trade market to get far away from this Coachless Knick Team who does not appreciate any of his talents by sticking him to the bench last season and this season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Can you guys believe JC last night. Did anyone see when he tried to pass the ball off the backboard and to himself. Thats a real smooth play there JC. Thats realing useing your head.**rollseyes**And im sure you guys can guess that he missed the play and lucky for him Lee was there to clean up his mess. If your going to attepmt such a stupid play JC, you cant mess it up.

"JC needs to be out of here on the next thing somkin."
Thats my moto for rest of the season


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hey Tru...*

Note the smiley face on my post....

They Could have won that game if they played defense in the second half. To a man they did not play it. Only part of the guys gave full effort. JC and Nate treated the Suns guards as if the basket was a toll gate and they had "Easy Passes". To all the JC supporters: The man can be unbelievable when he gets hot. Its just that many times he has already shot us into a 15 pt. deficit. Marbury was proving me wrong and playing great. He was also proving me right about the health of his wheels. Bottom line is that without him playing the complete all around game he was, the Knicks are very guard poor. I wonder if Curry is tired? He seems to have much less energy than earlier. Are the extra minutes he is not accustomed to playing wearing him down? He looks awful right now. Frye, on the other hand, is starting to come around. Why isn't Collins playing more?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think a healthy marbury is showing his importance over the past couple of games , with him healthy and playing well , the knicks can essensially weather JC hot and cold play because they have curry who also usually plays well.

every1 else is sugar coating until they become consistent enough to make a real impact on the game on a regular basis , not just put up stats.(this is the group of Lee, Frye, Qrich , Nate and balkman)

a little more steady play in the 3rd quarter and JC's hot streak in the 4th might have produced a victory because Curry actually did a good job of matching up with amare.

all in all i left the game feeling a little better about the knicks because Curry usually dominated by Stoudemire and it looks like his improvement is more and more permanent, not just a hot streak that he usually gets during the season.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Oh, yeah, Tru.........*

I'm no JC fan but I think that was actually a good play after a bad one. It looked to me that he left his feet to make a pass only to have the passing lane cut off. He then made up for it (or tried) by passing it of the glass.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> They Could have won that game if they played defense in the second half. To a man they did not play it. Only part of the guys gave full effort. JC and Nate treated the Suns guards as if the basket was a toll gate and they had "Easy Passes". *To all the JC supporters: The man can be unbelievable when he gets hot. Its just that many times he has already shot us into a 15 pt. deficit.* Marbury was proving me wrong and playing great. He was also proving me right about the health of his wheels. Bottom line is that without him playing the complete all around game he was, the Knicks are very guard poor. I wonder if Curry is tired? He seems to have much less energy than earlier. Are the extra minutes he is not accustomed to playing wearing him down? He looks awful right now. Frye, on the other hand, is starting to come around. Why isn't Collins playing more?


Great point about JC shooting us into a hole. For example well be down by like 6 in the first and he will shoot like 4 bad shots in a row, miss them all, then you blink and were down by 15 b/c of him. When it comes down to it, hes just not a winning player.



> I'm no JC fan but I think that was actually a good play after a bad one. It looked to me that he left his feet to make a pass only to have the passing lane cut off. He then made up for it (or tried) by passing it of the glass.


'
You may be right, to be honest I only saw it once and my attention was kinda spilt. But its not the first time JC has done that. He did it twice last year(sucessful)but it still tweaked me a little. He shouldnt jump in the air looking to pass.

And another good point dog, why isnt mardy playing more?!?! Ill take him over Nate the not so great anyday of the week. He should be our second string PG while Nate should be our 3rd.

These are a few of my knick conclusions from our struggles lately.
Steph = Now winning player who this team needs badly.
JC = Losing player who is the new cancer of the team.And I would love to get out of here.
Mardy = Needs to be in the rotation in front of Nate.
Defense = If this team played some our recorded might be switched. I red something in the paper the other day that said our winning % when letting the other team score over 100 points is like .090 or something carzy like that. Were not going to be able to out score other teams,(special when JC is chucking up bad shots) so we need to play defense or we wont win much at all.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree, with one slight difference..*

I don't think JC is a cancer at all. I just think he is best suited as a "microwave" off the bench. Ride him if he's got it, sit him if he doesn't.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree with Dog, he isn't a bad teammate that causes problems in the locker room that is what a cancer is.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I agree with Dog, he isn't a bad teammate that causes problems in the locker room that is what a cancer is.


Well i meant like a cancer on the floor with his bad shots. Maybe cancer is a bad word lol.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*His cancer was terminal...*

for the Heat last night. Lights out. Goodnite, Mr Wade.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*...*

ooops...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ...*

if JC is a cancer then what is terrell owens


----------

